# How Many friends do you have?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

few

_Staff edit- Poll added_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Online: like maybe 2 

Irl: no one


----------



## olivie09 (Jun 5, 2016)

I have one close friend and we do pretty much everything together. There's no one else I can really confide to, but I'm happy to have such a cool bud


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

They did a study on this. Even those people with say 100 friends usually only have around 1-3 true friends. Me personally, I probably have one close friend. The rest are still friends but no way near as close. 

Hope you can make some more friends. I mean if that doesn't work, you can always start paying people to hang around. I'm kidding. I tried that it didn't work.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

online like 3-5 good friends, then a bunch of regular friends
irl 0


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Friends that I would go out and do things with - not any since the early 80's.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

3 Online, 3-4 real life. 

I am going to meet my one online friend for the first time in one week (after knowing each other for 5 years).


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I have 2 online friends and that's it. None in real life.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

0 that's a number.


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

My cat


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

I have 1 dear friend. I guess it depends on the person, whether you need any more than 1. I guess it might be good to have a backup in case your sole bosom friend was somehow lost. A consideration, when determining how many friends you need, is how much self time you might need. 

I need quite a bit of self time. I never have enough , it seems. I cherish self time when I can get it. Yet, I know that I would become immediately lonely if ever I attained just enough self time.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Zero for about 15 years now...


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

0 for about 5 years ongoing. maybe this is for good this time.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

somewhere between 1 and 3. depends on definition of friend.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I _might_ have one friend. I haven't e-mailed her in months, so I'm not sure about that anymore. I wouldn't blame her if she doesn't like me after so much silence. 

I wanted to make another friend (from this site), but again, I haven't put any effort into keeping in touch with him...I'm just so painfully used to being let down, it's safer to keep people at a distance, so expectation and resentment can't begin.

And there are a few random other people here and there I'd like to get to know better, but every time I tried that in the past, it failed in the most humiliating/painful ways possible, so why bother, better to admire from afar.

(All of these people are online. I met the first in person twice. The second I've never met, though I wouldn't mind showing him around a favorite location of mine, if he lived closer and was interested. I haven't had IRL friends since the Nineties.)

So, tl;dr--maybe one. Not sure. Maybe none. :sigh


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

3 online
1 irl

few old childhood friends, not sure if they count since i never see or hear from them.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

My ban crew online

about 2 in real life


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

MamaDoe said:


> My cat


So 9 then :grin2:


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Real life: none. Been in my bedroom for nearly ten years every day since leaving school. Since having a friend, it's been over ten years. I tried giving people my text, tried forums, tried tumblr...I'm tried it all. People just don't like me. Even tried Christian groups can't get anyone to even want to add me. 
Online: none. I have tried, no one is interested. 

I'm just a freak of a person.  I'm in my twenties and sooooooooo lonely.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I've never had a single friend in my whole life.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

0 Online, 0 IRL


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Fyoeu (Jan 20, 2016)

Right now, Zero. If you look at the contacts in my phone, I literally only have family members and like one person from school who I did a group project with.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Like, three. My BFF, an ex I suppose and a conglomeration of acquaintances that together makes one solid friend. :b


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

senkora said:


> So 9 then :grin2:


About 20 actually :grin2:


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ha. Absolutely none. Why do you think I'm here?


----------



## Qwertyball (Jun 7, 2016)

I dont know, really. Maybe 0 now.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

About 0.5


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

1 or 2.
My ex was supposed to stay friends with me, but he's currently furious with me and said that he might just never talk to me again. 

I don't need many friends, as long as I have one good one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know. I am kind of an *******.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

There's no zero option. *headbutts screen repeatedly*


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I really don't have any friends anymore.. It has been years since I have had any friends.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

-1

I dont care


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

There's only two people I completely trust and consider true friends, but there's about 5 people that I enjoy spending time with and are down to hang out anytime.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

So no option for zero on a social anxiety forum? Really now?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybe 7 people I can call who would grab a cup of coffee with me.

3 or 4 close friends - and we're all close with eachother.

I'm very grateful, for whatever reason, that these people were persistent enough to break me out of my shell. Most people will give you one shot and then make their minds up about you.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I think 2 in meatspace now though we're not close. About a dozen online, though only one I talk to on a daily basis. Do I have to leave for being too popular?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No friends, only causal aquaintances. I just never come across anyone that I can feel close to or bond with. I'm too empty inside.

People like to ignore me anyway when I try, so i just can't really see why it's even worth the effort.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

One or two IRL, but they're not really crazy about me. 
Zero online, sadly. That number used to be much higher, but I drifted away from the games in which I met those people.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know who considers me a friend or not, I have one for sure that I met in real life years ago (though we only communicate online now.)


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Let's just say that I have too few to be able to vote in this poll.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't vote, because there's no option for 0 friends


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

So far IRL only a single one, I guess I managed to make more acquaintances this year but I don't know if you could consider them friends like I do him, especially since one's a senior that just graduated. I got him added on Skype, but I'm horrible at keeping in contact too so eh.. 
Online I've been talking to a few people, I guess it's been a nice progression from being a complete loner for the longest time even online after having lost every last online friend I've ever had for good, now - even my ex who was the last one. Still no real replacement for any of the friendships I've formed online before though, and granted I'm sure none of them ever will be because I blame myself largely for losing many of them. I had a bond with one online friend stronger than I could've ever conceived forming one with someone even IRL, but I coldly cut her off after leaving Facebook for good because of getting irritated how she would only seem to be interested in talking at me at her own whim. She seemed incredibly popular on her Facebook though, so I'm sure she moved on fast. (although she did send me quite a few long messages sounding really hurt and confused on why I stopped talking to her, even telling me that I was like a sister to her. I felt like complete crap seeing it.)


----------



## tigerstrp1 (Jun 11, 2016)

I only have 1 close friend who I can be at complete ease with. A few people from work have wanted to hang out, but it always feels forced...


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Eh?*

The bare minimum is 1?

I don't have any. Can't vote.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a few that I would consider close, but I've been steadily (and gradually) meeting new people!


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Friends that would ask me to hang out once on a rare while if convenient for them: 2

Friends I could ask to hang out often times without feeling awkward: 0

Friends I could rely on for help and if needed aka true friends: 0 

Deep down, I doubt any of my friends even consider me a friend of theirs. It was not too long ago when several of my friends who I thought were my friends introduced me to their friends as a Friend's friend. That kind of sting me when I heard that. Especially after I would break my back numerous times to help them and they never give a crap afterwards, but I would see them break their own backs to help other friends. I am sure me not opening up enough to people might be a big blame for this lol. A long history of judging and superficial friends tend to do that.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Not many. Voted the wrong option though.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

oopsy, OP made a little mistake with the poll options, so I and others can't vote. Maybe the poll options can be edited?


----------



## SunnyLi (Jun 1, 2016)

None haven't had any since I've been on this planet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Definitely zero offline. Talk to a few people occasionally online. I am in a long-term relationship though, so it serves the same purpose. I would find it hard to handle an offline friend in addition


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

cuttingboard said:


> Not many. Voted the wrong option though.


Was gonna call you out for lying but then saw this lol.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

And yeah, big fat ZERO in reality unfortunately.


----------



## CptHello (Jun 20, 2016)

Literally 0 irl, except work friends. But I don't ever hang with or talk to them outside of work. I've got very good friend online I've known for years. Aside from them really no one else.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

-6


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

0 irl for the past 9 years but this time 10 years ago i had about 15 at school then i started skipping school to play a computer game so i became a **** friend now i am just a borring person to talk to
Online it been about 5 years since i had a one that i talk to on a weekly basis


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Many acquaintances and drive-by insinuators, only a few legitimate friends.


----------



## Forlorned (Apr 24, 2016)

few years ago had one sort of, currently 0


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

As many as there are stars in the sky.(Zero. The stars are way out in space, stupid.(This kind of thing is why I have no friends. :lol))


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I had lots of friends in grade school, but I have no friends now. I talk to some people, but nobody really knows me because I'm so private


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Literally like three, including my s/o.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*Online:* 0
*In my current city*: 0. 
*Other countries where I've lived/traveled: * 1. We message every 1-2 weeks.
*In my parents'/childhood area: *1 which is my 14 year old brother.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Back to zero IRL. My only friend has made choices in her life I cannot fathom, so I prefer to dismiss her. Not really close one, and not in a position to advise her properly anyway (because she's so stubborn).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

A nice round number: 0


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

IRL I have have a couple.

Online I talk to a lot of people simply because I play a lot of games. I'm not sure how many I'd count as friends as we don't talk about much else.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

I used to have 2 friends (neither of them were true friends) and now I currently have 0.


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

my husband and my dad are my only friends at the moment. but I don't know if that counts... (feeling pathetic.)


----------



## zubie (May 27, 2016)

scooby said:


> About 0.5


ha.  I have one of those.


----------



## Azazello (May 12, 2013)

None. My blinding depression makes it hard for me to maintain any semblance of a relationship. I even stopped talking to my own sibling, and I struggle to maintain contact with my mother. I can't even commit to this site and can go months without posting anything.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

None. Anyone here fine without friends? I think having friends is to much of a hassle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I only have 3 friends that i know in real life


----------



## RMP23 (Jun 14, 2015)

There should be an option for zero... ;(


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I have one friend. Woo-hoo.

Yeah it's a big deal, I've been a complete loner for more than a decade, until 2 years ago when I got this one friend.

It does make me feel less suicidal, but still, it's a loooooong way to go towards a healthy social life.



RMP23 said:


> There should be an option for zero... ;(


yeah there should be, the one who made the poll likes to see the world burn  (joke)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

nubly said:


> None. Anyone here fine without friends? I think having friends is to much of a hassle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah,I've become used to it.I'm too busy for 'friends' most of the time anyway. If you keep yourself occupied, then it becomes less worrisome I guess.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I generally prefer doing things alone. It's just my nature. Whenever I do have friends, I often feel that we just end up doing what they want to do. They usually don't want to do what I want to do, so to hell with it. I'm not going to do things I don't like just to have friends.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

nubly said:


> None. Anyone here fine without friends? I think having friends is to much of a hassle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, Im not that desperate like other people to get friends as I enjoy my alone time


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

IRL: 2, maybe 3
Online: 0


----------



## Accord2 (Mar 11, 2016)

I only acknowledge someone as a friend if they directly tell me that we are friends (I try to not get hopes high) so I only have two :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

hmm.. about 7, maybe 8 or 9 if i'm stretching the definition a little bit.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Define friend. I have plenty of Facebook "friends" who I might not even recognize if I passed them on the street.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Zero should be an option... I feel even worse that it's not. The only people I talk to are my husband and my mom. I can only text my mom as well since she lives very far.


----------



## Dreamwalker (Jul 16, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Zero should be an option... I feel even worse that it's not. The only people I talk to are my husband and my mom. I can only text my mom as well since she lives very far.


I second this. I also have none.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It depends if you count online. None really any in real life, but probably about 4-5 online.


----------



## bdd31 (Jul 20, 2016)

I have two authentic friends, very few but very good friends.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

4-9. Mostly people I work with whom I talk with on facebook too xD. I don't really hang out with anyone besides my boyfriend though.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

Zero. I have acquaintances that I see every once in a while, but no one I talk to or hang out with regularly.


----------

